# Forum Guidelines for Covenant Theology



## fredtgreco

Friends, 

Matthew (the Webmaster) started this forum some time ago with the following intention:

[quote:3ae8aee5ee]
[i:3ae8aee5ee]originally posted by webmaster[/i:3ae8aee5ee]
This forum now exists for debate and discussion of Covenant Theology, Dispensational Theology, and any others that may be relevant to the issues and the issues surrounding Credo and Paedo Baptism (i.e. the differences between the Baptist Camp and the Presbyterian camp). 

[b:3ae8aee5ee]For those who do not desire to participate in these discussions, please refrain from posting in this forum.[/b:3ae8aee5ee] There are dozens of other topics to be involved in on this board. 

We have had some posts in the past where healthy discussion turned bad, due to ad hominem arguments, and some "implicit" name calling - even some explicit name calling. Our desire on this forum is not to promote unhealthy dialogue. However, that ought not stop us from getting into heated GODLY debates. [b:3ae8aee5ee]If this aspect of the board tends to offend you, or causes you any form of being "in the flesh," the moderators will ask you to stop posting in this forum, but not in other forums on the board.[/b:3ae8aee5ee] Sometimes we simply need to be directed to pursue other topics and take a break. 

Also, if you are reading through threads that develop here in this forum, and they anger you, or upset you, then simply, stop reading the threads in this forum. People are of different "skin" types. Some are thick skinned, some are thin skinned. Some people are easily bothered, others are not. Martin Luther, for example, called Erasmus more names than I care to count in his work on "The Bondage of the Will." Calvin wrote against Pighius in his "Treatises on The Eternal Predestination of God and Secret Providence of God" and did the same as Luther - calling Pighius all sorts of names. Now, we do not want name-calling going on, but healthy debate may get heated. Heated debate is fine. But we should remember that debate of any kind, without love, is fruitless. (1 Cor. 13.) 

[b:3ae8aee5ee][u:3ae8aee5ee]Upon the same note, we do not want discussions taking place here that are not edifying. "Yes you did," "No you didn't," "Yes you did," etc. is not healthy discussion, wastes, time and energy, and does not promote doctrinal understanding.[/b:3ae8aee5ee][/u:3ae8aee5ee] We desire to promote good, solid, exegetical discussion. That is what we expect here and will attempt, Lord willing, to uphold. 

You may be asked at some point to reread this first post since it constitutes "rules" of this particular aspect of the forum. It serves as a reminder. (emphasis added)[/quote:3ae8aee5ee]

The Covenant Theology Forum now has three parts:

1. The general area
2. A subforum devoted to discussions regarding Dispensationalism
3. A subforum for debating Credo/Paedo Baptism

The general area should not be used for debates on baptism and their immediate progeny. Those threads should be put in (or will be moved to) the Credo/Paedo Forum. That does not mean that baptism cannot be discussed here, because of course it will. But threads that hinge on, or are centrally focused on baptism debates will be moved. 

Such debates are not forbidden - not even discouraged. But they are being moved out of the "main living room" as it were into the "study" or the "den," shunted off to the side a bit. That should have the dual beneficial effect of keeping some from offense, and allowing debaters the freedom to discuss without fear of hurting feelings.

If you have any questions, please contact the Administrators.


----------

